# Daily offer websites



## TarfHead (19 Aug 2011)

I subscribe to some of the various daily offer websites that have become common over ther past few months, e.g. citydeal, living social, gruupy.

I've since become aware of sift dot ie that provides an aggregation service for many of the sites. One place to see what's on offer and click through to that website, if interested. It's customisable, so you can filter the types of offer that match your interests, e.g. I no longer have to see offers for fish pedicures .


----------



## margaret1 (7 Sep 2011)

Thanks OP thats a very handy site.


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Sep 2011)

dealpage.ie is similar, but customisable by region, too - especially handy if you live outside Dublin.


----------

